# Check if TRIM support is enabled?



## kr651129 (Oct 14, 2012)

I was just doing an install of FreeBSD 9.0 x64 today on a SSD.  Normally I just do a guided partition on the whole disk.  I was playing with the manual settings and found an option to enable TRIM, which I thought interesting since I've never enabled it before and didn't think there was an option in sysinstall.  Anyway...is there a way to check if it's enabled and working fine?  Additionally, are there pros and cons of having this enabled on FreeBSD?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 14, 2012)

tunefs(8) -p shows the current settings for a filesystem.  If you have an SSD that supports TRIM (most do), having it enabled will help keep performance consistently fast on the SSD.


----------



## kr651129 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks wblock, so am I correct to assume since I had to set TRIM manually FreeBSD doesn't detect the SSD at install and automatically enable that setting?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes, that's correct.


----------

